# Will comet goldfish eat fancy guppies?



## Spike762 (Jan 19, 2010)

I picked up two doomed comet goldfish from a kiddie pool give-away and they've been living in my 40g tank since the fall. They are getting pretty big and I do not have a pond or larger tank to home them into. I also have fancy guppies (my favorite fish) in the tank, along with two turtles. Within a day, 3 guppies dissapeared. I don't think it was the turtles because they will generally take one at a time because it's so hard to catch one in the first place. A snapper could get three in a day, but I don't know my painted turtle or RBS to be capable of that. 

The comet goldfish is definitely big enough to eat the guppies, and is fast enough to catch them. I wonder if any predation is going on... I hate to see my guppies go so fast, and I have a suspicion the goldfish is to blame.

Has anyone else ever seen evidence of comet goldfish eating smaller fish?

-Spike


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Comets will undoubtedly eat anything that fits their mouths. Guppies are certainly no exception to the rule at all.


----------

